# board breaking



## Bret Hinds (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a group of little dragons and was getting ideas as to how other schools let them do breaking ? Cut boards? plastic boards? ETC.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 10, 2007)

Bret Hinds said:


> I have a group of little dragons and was getting ideas as to how other schools let them do breaking ? Cut boards? plastic boards? ETC.



It depends on how little they are.  You can get thinner boards, either by cutting them smaller (6" instead of 12", or anywhere in between - make sure the grain goes across the smaller dimension), use boards thinner than the standard 7/8", or a combination of both, or buy rebreakables - I like these, because not only do they come in a nice variety of strengths, but you can also offset the pegs to make them easier, so I only bought a couple of them; then I adjust the pegs (so don't line the edges up) as necessary.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 10, 2007)

Century carries the demo boards are the are real easy to break, they have all different sizes from a 1/4 inch to an inch. I would highly recoment them for the younger student learning how to break.


----------



## Bret Hinds (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you both for your suggestions! I was wondering does anyone plane down boards? Lowes Home depot? all the best in the arts


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 12, 2007)

The rebreakables are great for everyday breaking. No clean-up and consistant breaking strengths.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 12, 2007)

Bret Hinds said:


> Thank you both for your suggestions! I was wondering does anyone plane down boards? Lowes Home depot? all the best in the arts


Home Depot will cut them - but I don't think they'll plane them down; I'm not even sure if they have a planer.  You'd have to buy thinner boards, I think - otherwise, the time/effort cost isn't worth it. Also, while the Home Depot I go to will cut them free if they're not busy, they post a $.50/cut price - that adds up really fast.  You're better off, if you want to use real boards, buying wood in 12' planks and cutting it yourself.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm not sure.  Is there an 84 Lumber near you?  They might be worth a shot...


----------



## Bret Hinds (May 18, 2007)

Sorry that I was gone for awhile. Thank you to all who gave ideas!All the best in the arts


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 18, 2007)

You don't need to plane them down.  If you narrow the board down to a strip between 1 and 2 inches wide, even the littlest student can break it.  If he or she is really tiny or scared to make contact, you can usually bend the strip to near breaking with your forearms alone.


----------



## CanuckMA (May 20, 2007)

We usually use pieces of high density styrofoam for kids. It let's them hit something the same size as the adults, but a bad hit won't hurt them. 

Rebreakables are kind of dangerous. Yes they come in different strengths, but if you hit off centre, you're hitting unbreakable plastic.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 20, 2007)

For my 4 and 5 year olds, I cut 1x12s into 3" strips.  These are so weak that almost all of the kids can break them.  For the few that can't, I have them try and good number of times, then I hold my hand over the board and have them hit my hand.  I act like the hit to my hand was so hard that it forces my hand threw the board.  Even though they didn't break the board themselves, that usually gets a smile out of them anyway.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 28, 2007)

I just started using this company for my breaking boards.
http://www.plymouthpine.com/breakingboards.html

They are cheaper than my local Home Depot or Lowes. See if they can benefit you.


----------



## Kacey (May 28, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> I just started using this company for my breaking boards.
> http://www.plymouthpine.com/breakingboards.html
> 
> They are cheaper than my local Home Depot or Lowes. See if they can benefit you.



That's a great idea... but the shipping charges to CO would kill me; it doubles the cost of the boards, and I can cut my own cheaper.  Thanks for the recommendation, though - if I lived in a cheaper shipping area, I'd try it.


----------



## JOHN PATTON (May 29, 2007)

I use rebreakable boards becuase they very in strenth . But have used real boards for them but had them cut to eather 4 to 6 inches for the little guys . They love it !


----------



## TKDmel (Jun 20, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> I just started using this company for my breaking boards.
> http://www.plymouthpine.com/breakingboards.html
> 
> They are cheaper than my local Home Depot or Lowes. See if they can benefit you.


 
Hey Iceman, great site. Thanks for the board info!


----------

